# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Livebearers >  Looking for nice Guppies

## akoh

Hi Ppl !, moi looking for nice guppies for my planted tank, know any LFS or FF that sells exotic Guppies eg Diamond, Red Tuxedo, Snakeskin etc. Xie Xie [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## akoh

Hi Ppl !, moi looking for nice guppies for my planted tank, know any LFS or FF that sells exotic Guppies eg Diamond, Red Tuxedo, Snakeskin etc. Xie Xie [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## akoh

Hi Ppl !, moi looking for nice guppies for my planted tank, know any LFS or FF that sells exotic Guppies eg Diamond, Red Tuxedo, Snakeskin etc. Xie Xie [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## akoh

Hi Ppl !, moi looking for nice guppies for my planted tank, know any LFS or FF that sells exotic Guppies eg Diamond, Red Tuxedo, Snakeskin etc. Xie Xie [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## kunner

How's the Seng Bro guppies??? Forget to tell u there is one more place got better quality one at Universal Koi at Farm Mart but bely ex.[: :Smile: ]

----------


## jhseah

> ----------------
> On 9/30/2002 9:08:47 AM 
> 
> Hi Ppl !, moi looking for nice guppies for my planted tank, know any LFS or FF that sells exotic Guppies eg Diamond, Red Tuxedo, Snakeskin etc. Xie Xie []
> 
> Safe Diving !
> akoh 
> ----------------


I know Sunset way got one LFS SweeSeng selling fairly nice guppies, good if u not interested in breeding them cos mainly all males at $1-2.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> How's the Seng Bro guppies??? Forget to tell u there is one more place got better quality one at Universal Koi at Farm Mart but bely ex.[:] 
> ----------------


Kun, after knocking off from Gan FF , I did stopped over at Seng Bros BUT unfortunately they are &amp;quot; close for the day &amp;quot; !. I'll check it out today.
There used to be some Guppies FF at Jalan Kayu before the reclaimation, any idea where these FF relocated to ?.
Thks.

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## lip

hi allen. you quite quiet for a while? just a side track - how's your L046 babes coming along? Yet to take proper photos of them leh....

 :Wink:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> hi allen. you quite quiet for a while? just a side track - how's your L046 babes coming along? Yet to take proper photos of them leh....
> ----------------


Hi lip ! K.O for all 1st Batch babies ( 5 pcs ) 3 pcs K.O for 2nd batch , left one loner still hiding somewhere, just discovered last evening the 3rd batch babies ( 4 pcs ) kenna chase out of PVC tubing coz' their &amp;quot; Parent &amp;quot; are &amp;quot; having a good time again !( 5th batch )&amp;quot;. The babies are now hidng at a drift wood beli near the front glass panel, good position for a &amp;quot; close up &amp;quot; snapshot.
Remember the shot u took - Male Dwarf Farlowella guarding the eggs ! , the babies ( 10 pcs ) are about 1/2 to 1&amp;quot; oreli !.
Another great news ! , I did partial water change last week and guess what ! ! ! two pairs start their &amp;quot; love dance &amp;quot; immediately and next morning ! man ! one pair laid their eggs on the rear glass panel and the other pair laid on the PVC tubing !. Some oreli hatched and some anytime now !. I'm a bit worry abt fries coz' I'll be divemastering from 3rd to 6th Oct at Redang island !.
So how ! 1 2 take pictures b4 I leave for my dive trip ! , cheers ![ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving! 
akoh

----------


## jhseah

> ----------------
> On 9/30/2002 10:36:14 AM 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ----------------
> How's the Seng Bro guppies??? Forget to tell u there is one more place got better quality one at Universal Koi at Farm Mart but bely ex.[:] 
> ...



As far as I know, one of them shifted to Lor Harlus, near Ah Pek old place at Lor Harlus, another one shifted to Puggol liao.

----------


## akoh

jhseah, got address ? xie xie , Terima Kasih, Kum Sia, Arigato, Thks [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> How's the Seng Bro guppies??? Forget to tell u there is one more place got better quality one at Universal Koi at Farm Mart but bely ex.[:] 
> ----------------


Me went to FarmMart a few days back! Really drools over the guppies but they are really ridicously expensive! Trio for $180 ?!?!?!?!?!

----------


## jhseah

> ----------------
> On 9/30/2002 2:38:07 PM 
> 
> jhseah, got address ? xie xie , Terima Kasih, Kum Sia, Arigato, Thks []
> 
> Safe Diving ! 
> akoh 
> ----------------



Sorry, don't have the exact address leh.

But if u drive towards clementi from Ngee Ann Poly, u will pass by Maju Camp, and will definitely see it at your right hand side further up, think its opp the provost or dog Unit.

Hope u can find it.

----------


## lip

alamak, Allen! me damn busy right now. also will be away from 3 to 7 Oct. Guess it will have to be after your dive trip. hopefully, the fries will survive your absence....[ :Grin: ]

----------


## hoppinghippo

jseah: where's the punggol place and halus?

Akoh: seng bros guppies are not very &amp;quot;pure&amp;quot; breeds, but very very cheap, like 60 or 80c. Sunset way used to have very nice guppies but sadly now they have gone the louhan way and have very very few guppies now and mostly not very nice and quite old (big). farmart is the only place I&amp;quot;ve been to that sells pure bred guppies, but really too ex unless you want to breed them. If you are like me, just like nice looking guppies, not too particular about purebreeds only particular features like uniformity of colour or fin spread I suggest scouring markets! surprisingly they have guppies with quite nice fin spreads and colours, cheap too!

----------


## hoppinghippo

oh and akoh, tell Cheng he bluff me, ask me to email him when I come back from redang last time, until now still never reply! I wonder if they have net connection on the island at all! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

Ninjafly, 180 bucks ! really x man ! [ :Knockout: ] 

jhseah, gotcha ! thks for the direction ! [ :Grin: ] 

lip, will do !, thks in advance [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Akoh: seng bros guppies are not very &amp;amp;amp;quot;pure&amp;amp;amp;quot; breeds, but very very cheap, like 60 or 80c. Sunset way used to have very nice guppies but sadly now they have gone the louhan way and have very very few guppies now and mostly not very nice and quite old (big). farmart is the only place I&amp;amp;amp;quot;ve been to that sells pure bred guppies, but really too ex unless you want to breed them. If you are like me, just like nice looking guppies, not too particular about purebreeds only particular features like uniformity of colour or fin spread I suggest scouring markets! surprisingly they have guppies with quite nice fin spreads and colours, cheap too! 
> ----------------


HH, yah ! seng bros' guppies are mixed breed !. Think the &amp;quot; PLUS POINT &amp;quot; about their guppies is that they're &amp;quot; PURE FRESH WATER &amp;quot; as compared to others FF or LFS that use very very high % of salt !. 
I'm not particular about the breed BUT if I can get my hand on purebreed Diamond , Red tuxedo and snakeskin - man ! that will be good !. Anyway I managed to pick up 20 pcs of &amp;quot; nice looking mixed red tuxedo &amp;quot; from Seng bros. Well ! if u do come across those mentioned species, pls update me ! Thanks !.
They're connected in Redang, well ! guess he must be busy with those day and night activities ! [ :Grin: ] I'll follow up with him. [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Yo! Allen! Saw some mixed breed snakeskin at Seng Bro yesterday, do u include them into your 20 pic collection???[ :Grin: ]

----------


## Anonymous

> ----------------
> 
> Me went to FarmMart a few days back! Really drools over the guppies but they are really ridicously expensive! Trio for $180 ?!?!?!?!?!
> ----------------


Wow! I am going to keep guppies. How's the breed look like? what makes it so special?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 10/1/2002 9:09:27 AM 
> 
> Yo! Allen! Saw some mixed breed snakeskin at Seng Bro yesterday, do u include them into your 20 pic collection???[] 
> ----------------


Kun, no, 20 pcs all &amp;quot; mixed red tuxedo &amp;quot;. Still looking out for the Diamond species ! damn chio !. [ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## hoppinghippo

vincent, you cartoon lah, pple say $180 then you want to keep!  :Wink:  most pple kena scared away by the price! unless you plan to breed then sell..... hhhmmmm [ :Grin: ] chiii chiiiinggggg *cash register* [ :Grin: ] 

allen: you mean you email cheng for reservations and enquiries rather then call redang bay? And as for guppies in fresh water, despite what pple say, I&amp;quot;ve never ever had any probs keeping these so-called-LFS-brackish-water-guppies in freshwater! I really don't think it matters much lah.

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> allen: you mean you email cheng for reservations and enquiries rather then call redang bay? And as for guppies in fresh water, despite what pple say, I&amp;amp;amp;quot;ve never ever had any probs keeping these so-called-LFS-brackish-water-guppies in freshwater! I really don't think it matters much lah.
> ----------------


HH, I usually make room reservations and return arrangement thru' the main office in KT. I know the island is &amp;quot; hooked up &amp;quot; coz' I usually email Tae Peng ( the resident dive instructor ) for additional diving arrangement eg. Speed boat transfer to Perhentain, Tengah, Pulau Pidong, Pulau Yu etc.
Those &amp;quot; fresh water guppies &amp;quot; purchased from Seng bros. looks plenty good too !, pls update me if u come across any lobang for other species particularly &amp;quot; Diamond &amp;quot; !. Thks [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## jhseah

> ----------------
> On 9/30/2002 10:51:10 PM 
> 
> jseah: where's the punggol place and halus?
> 
> Akoh: seng bros guppies are not very &amp;amp;amp;quot;pure&amp;amp;amp;quot; breeds, but very very cheap, like 60 or 80c. Sunset way used to have very nice guppies but sadly now they have gone the louhan way and have very very few guppies now and mostly not very nice and quite old (big). farmart is the only place I&amp;amp;amp;quot;ve been to that sells pure bred guppies, but really too ex unless you want to breed them. If you are like me, just like nice looking guppies, not too particular about purebreeds only particular features like uniformity of colour or fin spread I suggest scouring markets! surprisingly they have guppies with quite nice fin spreads and colours, cheap too! 
> ----------------



Sorry I dunnoe abt the Puggol place but Harlus one is inside the same area where Old Ah Pek used to be.

Selling his gups at 50cts each for those normal ones.

----------


## Anonymous

> ----------------
> On 10/2/2002 12:10:12 AM 
> 
> .., pple say $180 then you want to keep!  most pple kena scared away by the price! unless you plan to breed then sell..... hhhmmmm [] chiii chiiiinggggg *cash register* [] 
> 
> ----------------


Its just a joke. could it be $1.80 instead of $180 ?(label error ?) I can only afford feeder guppies.

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> Its just a joke. could it be $1.80 instead of $180 ?(label error ?) I can only afford feeder guppies. 
> ----------------


Err .. unless my eyes plays tricks on me. I think they are really that EXPENSIVE. For some strains, a single female cost $50-$90!

Those who went there before will agree with me.

----------


## Anonymous

> ----------------
> Err .. unless my eyes plays tricks on me. I think they are really that EXPENSIVE. For some strains, a single female cost $50-$90!
> Those who went there before will agree with me.
> ----------------


ah, then its true. I will go see see look look and see what's the difference between those and normal guppies. :Smile:

----------


## NinjaFly

> ----------------
> ah, then its true. I will go see see look look and see what's the difference between those and normal guppies. 
> ----------------


I remember some of those guppies have very nice but looks like 'broken' tails. Some have very nice long tails/fins, some have very nice colours, etc. Maybe it's their genes in that strain of guppies. But if you are a guppy lover, you may drools once you see them leh...[ :Grin: ]

----------


## chris

The 'broken' tails are probably swallow guppies.

There are 2 types of long fin guppies in Singapore as I had noticed... ribbons and swallows.  :Smile:  

A nice swallow will leave every guppy lover drooling. But only a nice swallow female will make me drool... I am a sexist in regard to guppies.  :Razz:

----------


## hoppinghippo

I think those are expensive cuz they have good breeding characteristics, like giving give linage, pure strains for generations kind of thing. but then again, there're so few shops selling such quality guppies that its hard to say what the mark up is like, maybe can get much much cheaper overseas? or if enuff pple can ask one of the farms, say Gan to bring one shipment in?

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 9/30/2002 10:52:50 PM 
> 
> oh and akoh, tell Cheng he bluff me, ask me to email him when I come back from redang last time, until now still never reply! I wonder if they have net connection on the island at all! [] 
> ----------------


HH !, I'm back ! Cheng couldn't reply ur email coz' the island connection was down for some tme now, they're currently getting someone to take a look, well ! they better be fast coz' the monsoon is coming !. 
Weather was fine - Sunny , Viz was so-so but Diving was good as usual !. Saturday morning the other group of divers from Redang Bay sighted 7 metres Whale Shark in Tanjung Tokong ! man ! I missed it ! coz' I was away in Pulau Perhentain !  :Sad: . Cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> On 9/30/2002 10:52:50 PM 
> 
> oh and akoh, tell Cheng he bluff me, ask me to email him when I come back from redang last time, until now still never reply! I wonder if they have net connection on the island at all! [] 
> ----------------


HH !, I'm back ! Cheng couldn't reply ur email coz' the island connection was down for some tme now, they're currently getting someone to take a look, well ! they better be fast coz' the monsoon is coming !. 
Weather was fine - Sunny , Viz was so-so but Diving was good as usual !. Saturday morning the other group of divers from Redang Bay sighted 7 metres Whale Shark in Tanjung Tokong ! man ! I missed it ! coz' I was away in Pulau Perhentain !  :Sad: . Cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## hoppinghippo

akoh: any pics to share of your trip? sigh... really envy you lah, can dive so often!

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> akoh: any pics to share of your trip? sigh... really envy you lah, can dive so often!
> ----------------


HH, Soli no picture coz' this trip we were trying out the new Olympus 4040 Digital Camera in a U/water Housing. Pictures taken were not so good coz' not enuff light, well ! look like have to check the SEA &amp;amp; SEA Lighting System for DigiCam. 
ALL WORK AND NO PLAY MAKE HH A DULL BOY ! [ :Grin: ] SO ! WORK ! SAVE ! AND DIVE ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## hoppinghippo

akoh: sigh.... I wish so easy, now still one yr left to graduation lah..

----------


## akoh

Hi Ppl , oso heard that there is a FF in JB that sells various species of guppies ! anybody knows where is this FF ? Cheers ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

allen, i saw some nice guppies at a farm in lor halus. in the same lot as ah pek's, the one next to the marine farm, in the corner. they used to be a luohan farm, but the other day had about 10-over tanks of guppies.

sorry, didn't pay much attention to the prices, but looked really nice to me. :Smile:

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> allen, i saw some nice guppies at a farm in lor halus. in the same lot as ah pek's, the one next to the marine farm, in the corner. they used to be a luohan farm, but the other day had about 10-over tanks of guppies.
> 
> ----------------


Flor !, I'm totally lost at Lor. Halus ! [ :Knockout: ] any address ? thks.

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## coryfav

gee, allen, lost ah pek's new namecard lah...

ok, from pasir ris drive 12, turn into drive 1.

end of the road, turn right into pasir ris farmway. you'll actually see farms (dogs &amp;amp; fish) on both sides already.

end of road, turn left, ah pek's farm is on the right just before you see a road (pasir ris coast industrial park 1) turning right.

if you &amp;quot;overshoot&amp;quot; and go into pasir ris coast industrial park 1, turn right again and go into Tropical Fish Int' - worth a visit.  :Smile:  

anyway, ah pek's number is 6583 9339. maybe you can call and check the lot number.  :Smile:

----------


## akoh

I did a &amp;quot; Check-out &amp;quot; at the Farm-Mart LFS that sells those exotic guppies and I must say, they're really really beli chio !  :Razz: . Can not tahan lah ! so bought some Japan Ocean Blue for my planted tank ! [ :Grin: ].
Oso did a check out at Jalan Kayu and Jalan Halus. Jalan Kayu - nothing ! zero guppies ! but plenty of LH, Jalan Halus ( thks flor! for the direction and address ) - Tropical got some nice species but price a bit steep lah !, Kirin oso have some, price quite reasonable ! managed to pick up some neon blue ! Well just a short update on my shopping over the weekend ! [ :Grin: ] Cheers !

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## NinjaFly

Akoh, 

How much did you pay for the Japan ocean blue?

----------


## hoppinghippo

akoh take pics show them off here lah!

----------


## akoh

Ninjafly, 1 for 2 bucks , 5 for 7.5 bucks !, I bought 10 pcs, man ! they're very chio !  :Razz:  even my wifey like them !. [ :Grin: ].
HH ! soli hor ! no digCam. leh ! well ! still planning to keep up the Olympus 3040 in Novemeber ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## jhseah

My young japan blue guppy around 3-4months age.

[: :Smile: ]

----------


## akoh

arr ! doesn't look the same leh ! the one I bought has very nice luminous light blue on its fins and body , well ! maybe those are female ! cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## hoppinghippo

akoh no digital cam? nevermind, use NIKONOS!!!!! [ :Grin: ]

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> akoh no digital cam? nevermind, use NIKONOS!!!!! [] 
> ----------------


no ! N9 Subal housing better ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 
So how ? did you do any dive lately ? oops ! off track ! anyway just checking lah ![ :Grin: ]

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## akoh

Hi Ppl, I was at Farm mart last weekend to take another closer look at other guppy species and noticed that the left side section of the LFS was open for viewing ! and guess what ! I found &amp;quot; Blue Diamond &amp;quot; 2 bucks for 1 and 7.5 bucks for 5 ! [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## hoppinghippo

really??? ok will go after exams! and now exam period lah, only diving I&amp;quot;d be doing is diving into my books!

----------


## kunner

> ----------------
> On 10/25/2002 8:58:32 AM 
> 
> Hi Ppl, I was at Farm mart last weekend to take another closer look at other guppy species and noticed that the left side section of the LFS was open for viewing ! and guess what ! I found &amp;amp;amp;quot; Blue Diamond &amp;amp;amp;quot; 2 bucks for 1 and 7.5 bucks for 5 ! [] [] 
> 
> Safe Diving ! 
> akoh 
> ----------------



Allen, thats their usual price. May be you can check out Tropical at Lor Halus. Sometime they came in bely nice species in bely reasonable rate (male &amp;amp; female same rate). I got 5 neon blue from them 2 months back at 2 buck a pic 3 male 2 female[ :Grin: ].

----------


## akoh

> ----------------
> Allen, thats their usual price. May be you can check out Tropical at Lor Halus. Sometime they came in bely nice species in bely reasonable rate (male &amp;amp;amp;amp; female same rate). I got 5 neon blue from them 2 months back at 2 buck a pic 3 male 2 female[].
> ----------------


Kun, I was there ( Tropical ) last weekend ! no blue diamond leh !. Think Kirin's guppies price are more reasonable, Cheers ! 

Safe Diving ! 
akoh

----------


## kunner

Or yeah forget! u can try there too. But their species quit common to me.

----------


## coryfav

it's a wonder what price differences we get to see from those lfs/farms in lor halus alone.

bought an 'artificial bamboo' from tropical for $4, later found same at ah pek for only $2 and further down the road selling $8!!! [:0] 

bought a bridge from one of the lfs at lot 35 for $18, later bought another one from ah pek for $10!  :Mad:  

next time will just go directly to ah pek first!

----------


## akoh

Kun, think Kirin's neon blue is going for 1 or 1.5 bucks !. The Guppies LFS at Farm mart is worth checking out ! alot of different species ! [ :Grin: ] 

Safe Diving !
akoh

----------


## eprouve

what does the diamond species look like? Anyone got pics?

----------

